# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Identification help, if possible!

## Sequoia Frogs

Hey guys, when I was visiting family in the Southlake/Dallas area of Texas, I stumbled across this little guy, half dead, in their pool filter. I usually would never take an animal away from its natural habitat, but I felt a responsibility to nurse him back to health, so I ended up bringing him home with me to California. He lives in a 20 gallon tank, which I furnished to mimic the stream near the house in Texas (I even bought native plants from the area for it). He is now very healthy and an active eater.

Unfortunately, I have no idea what he is! With around 43 species of frogs/toads in Texas, and the fact that I don't believe he is mature since he is the size of an american penny, identification has been difficult. He keeps to the solid ground, but doesn't dig whatsoever, so I don't think he is a spadefoot. 

If anyone could offer some insight on my little friend, I'd greatly appreciate it!^u^

----------


## Eli

Looks like it may be a gulf coast toad?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  To ID need closer pics of toad from above and a close up of head from side.  In the meantime; here is a good care article for them:  Frog Forum - Toad Basics - Keeping ground-dwelling Toads. A care sheet for Bufo, Anaxyrus, Spea, Scaphiopus, Ollotis, Alytes, Pelobates.  Also, frogs and toads ventral skin is very absorbent.  Recommend wash hands well and rinse with dechlorinated water before handling or wear disposable gloves and not put toad on any surface exposed to cleaners or any chemicals  :Frown:  .

----------


## Sequoia Frogs

Thank you Carlos & Eli, I had considered gulf toad as a possibility, and I will get some close up pictures from above and from the side. No need to worry about handling and care though, I used to keep rough skinned newts that I found in my backyard, and where I work in Peru we keep 50+ species of frog and around 20 species of toad as part of our project  :Big Grin:  

Again, thanks for replying so quickly, and I'll have the close ups soon.

----------


## Sequoia Frogs

Okay, I got a few more pictures. He doesn't sit still for long and my camera's macro lens hasn't arrived yet, so it is difficult to take good pictures.

----------


## Heather Lynn

I love these little guys! When I lived up near the Dallas area I had a creek that ran behind my house. Every childhood memory I have in that house involves these guys, (and the bullfrog no one could ever catch). I do not know what they are called either. My grandfather used to call them wood frogs, (because they lived in the woods by creeks.) I now know it is certainly not a wood frog, but they are cute and teeny tiny creatures.

----------


## Xavier

> I love these little guys! When I lived up near the Dallas area I had a creek that ran behind my house. Every childhood memory I have in that house involves these guys, (and the bullfrog no one could ever catch). I do not know what they are called either. My grandfather used to call them wood frogs, (because they lived in the woods by creeks.) I now know it is certainly not a wood frog, but they are cute and teeny tiny creatures.


Umm, mermaidheather, very old thread

----------

